# Topics > Applications > Ai in finance >  Global artificial intelligence tournament to predict the stock market, Numerai, LLC, Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - Numerai, LLC

----------


## Airicist

"Encrypted Data For Efficient Markets"

January 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Hedge Fund Relies on an Anonymous Army of Coders to Turn a Profit"
A San Francisco startup uses encrypted data streams, machine learning, and Bitcoin payments to crowdsource insights to inform its trades.

by Jamie Condliffe
December 12, 2016

----------

